#  Alternativmedizin >   Aromatherapie- heilen mit Düften? >

## sun

Aromatherapie- heilen mit Düften 
Die Aromatherapie ist eine sehr alte, unterstützende Heilweise, die
manchmal in Vergessenheit geriet. Vor einiger Zeit waren z.B. die so
genannten Duftlampen weit verbreitet, in denen man verschiedene
Aromaöle in Wasser verdampfen lassen konnte und sich im Raum dadurch
ein wohltuender Duft ausbreitete. Einige dieser Öle haben durchaus
auch Wirkungen auf den Geist und Körper und können
Konzentrationsfähigkeit, Gelassenheit, Entspannungen u.a. fördern. 
Schon seit Urzeiten waren Menschen fasziniert und angetan von der
Wirkung der Düfte (Aromen), die vielen Pflanzen, Gräsern, Harzen,
Früchten und Rinden entströmen. Schnell bemerkte man auch die
wohltuende Wirkung mancher Düfte, und sowohl bei kultischen
Handlungen wie auch zu Heilzwecken wandten Priester oder Heiler
verschiedene Duftstoffe an.  
Historisches
In fast allen Kulturen des Altertums bediente man sich der Wirkung
von Pflanzenaromen. Man entwickelte spezielle Auszugsverfahren, um
aus Harzen, Blüten oder ganzen Pflanzen Essenzen zu gewinnen, aus
denen man dann unter anderem Parfümöle herstellte. Schon im alten
Ägypten bediente man sich der Destillation von Terpentin, Zedern und
Zimt. Ab dem 14. Jahrhundert entwickelte man dort das Verfahren,
ätherische Öle in fetten Ölen zu lösen, um sie haltbarer zu machen
und besser verwenden zu können. Bisher ging man davon aus, dass die
eigentliche Destillation, ein weit verbreitetes Verfahren zur
Gewinnung essentieller Öle, erst um 1000 n.Chr. unter anderem von
Avicenna (Ibn Sina), dem persischen Arzt und Alchemisten, erfunden
wurde. In letzter Zeit fand sich jedoch in einem 5.000 Jahre alten
Grab in Pakistan eine Destillationsvorrichtung aus Ton, die wohl zur
Gewinnung von aromatischen Kräuterextrakten diente. Auch im
altindischen Ayurveda werden medizinische Anwendungen mit
ätherischen Ölen beschrieben, hauptsächlich als Massagen und vor
allem mit Sandelholzöl.  
Begriff Aromatherapie erst Anfang des letzten Jahrhunderts geprägt
1928 begann der französische Chemiker René Gattefossé seine
Experimente mit Düften in Kosmetika und Parfüms. Seine Erkenntnisse
hinsichtlich der Heilwirkungen vieler Pflanzenessenzen fasste er
unter dem Begriff "Aromatherapie" zusammen. Bei der Anwendung der
ätherischen Öle vermischen sich die von den Aromatherapeuten
angeführten Heilwirkungen des Duftes mit den teilweise
wissenschaftlich erwiesenen Wirkungen der Inhaltsstoffe des
jeweiligen Öls (zum Beispiel Kamille, Lavendel, Rosmarin, Thymian).  
Natürliche Düfte für die Therapie
Die Aromatherapie setzt natürliche Duftstoffe zur Vorbeugung und
Linderung oder Heilung von Krankheiten ein. Man geht dabei davon
aus, dass den einzelnen Pflanzen ein Energiepotential innewohnt, das
der Mensch durch den typischen Duft aufnehmen kann. Dieses
Energiepotential aktiviert die natürliche Selbstheilungskraft des
Körpers, es soll Körper und Seele ins Gleichgewicht bringen und das
Wohlbefinden steigern.  
Anwendungsformen
Die Aromatherapie setzt die ätherischen Öle in unterschiedlicher
Weise ein: 
- im Aromabad 
- in der Duftlampe 
- zur Einnahme (nur stark verdünnt!) 
- zur Inhalation 
- in Massage- oder Körperöl  
Nebenwirkungen sind selten, aber möglich
Die Aromatherapie ist kaum wissenschaftlich belegt, aber weil die
ätherischen Öle keine Arzneimittel im eigentlichen Sinne sind und
somit auch nicht verschreibungspflichtig, kann jeder selbst ein
wenig damit experimentieren. Bei bestimmungsgemäßem Gebrauch sind
keine Nebenwirkungen zu erwarten. Allerdings sollten Sie daran
denken, dass eine Überdosierung, sei es nun im Räucherlämpchen oder
im Massageöl, bei manchen Ölen tatsächlich Nebenwirkungen oder
allergische Reaktionen hervorrufen kann. Daher sollten Sie die Öle
niemals unverdünnt anwenden und sich an die Dosierungsanweisungen
halten. Besonders in der Schwangerschaft sollten ätherische Öle
vorsichtig eingesetzt werden.  
Anwendungsgebiete
Aromatherapeuten setzen ätherische Öle häufig bei eher
psychosomatischen Beschwerden ein, so z.B. bei Nervosität und
Schlafstörungen. Sie können aber auch unterstützend zur Behandlung
von Erkältungskrankheiten oder Magen-Darm-Problemen dienen. 
Hier ein paar der wichtigen ätherischen Öle und ihre
Anwendungsgebiete:  
- Eukalyptus wird eingesetzt bei Fieber und zur Schleimlösung bei
Atemwegserkrankungen 
- Fenchel ist ein Klassiker bei Magenproblemen, auch bei Übelkeit 
- Jasmin hilft bei depressiven Verstimmungen 
- Muskatellersalbei soll aphrodisierend wirken, also das Sexualleben
anregen, auch gegen allgemeine Schwäche wird er eingesetzt 
- Pfefferminze ist ein bewährtes Mittel gegen leichtere
Kopfschmerzen, es gibt dies auch als Öl zum Auftragen auf die Haut
(Euminz)  
Inzwischen wird die Aromatherapie auch in Kombination mit
Bachblüten-Präparaten eingesetzt.  
Wirkung aufgrund von Erfahrungswerten
Die wenigsten Heilwirkungen der Aromatherapie sind bis jetzt
wissenschaftlich belegt, vielmehr handelt es sich um Erfahrungswerte
von Aromatherapeuten oder anderen Anwendern. Die Kritiker werfen den
Anhängern der Aromatherapie vor, angeblich kein Interesse an einer
wissenschaftlichen Untermauerung ihrer Thesen zu haben. Besonders
wenn behauptet wird, dass die Seele der Pflanzen in der
Aromatherapie wirksam werde, ruft dies die Kritiker auf den Plan,
die diese Art der alternativen Heilmethode als
"New-Age-Spiritualismus" oder Träumerei abtun und sie als
pseudowissenschaftlich bezeichnen. Es wird aber kaum jemand
behaupten, die Wirksamkeit von menthol- oder eukalyptushaltigen
Einreibemitteln bei Schnupfen oder Husten sei anzuzweifeln, obwohl
diese im Grunde auch als Aromatherapie zu bezeichnen ist.  
Quelle: Copyright (c) Qualimedic.com AG 2007
Quelle: gesundheistberatung.aktuell Newsletter

----------


## Obelix1962

Die Wirkung von Düften ! 
Hahhhhhhh 
Empfehlenswert " Das Parfüm" lesen und schaun

----------


## Brava

Das hat aber nun nichts mit Aroma zu tun

----------


## günni

joo, das mit den 
"aromatischen düften" hilft wohl manchmal ungeheuerlich.....denn, wenn da jemand
mit nylonsocken seine gumminstiefel auszieht....uih...dann wird man SEHR SCHNELL FLÜCHTEN! :Grin:  
Günni

----------


## Brava

Klar das ist eine andere Aromatherapie

----------


## Obelix1962

Parfüm hat auch mit Aroma zu tun !
Da gibt es unzählige Düfte die uns betören und verlocken.
Da gibt es Aromen die uns abstoßen und anziehen.
Nicht jeder zum Beispiel kann den einen riechen denn andere über alles mögen
ebenso gibt es Aromen die nicht nur über die Nase sondern über andere Sinnesorgane aufgenommen werden.
Das Buch sollte nur ein kleiner Tip sein um auf Aromen und ihre Wirkungen ein wenig aufmerksam zu machen.

----------


## Brava

Beides kenne ich,nichts für schwache Nerven

----------


## spokes

so, ich wedel mal mit dem Staubtuch über diesen Thread. *hust* ist ads viel Staub....     
Ich bin eher der Verfechter der Schulmedizin. In den letzten 6 Wochen war ich in der akuten, geschlossenen, Psychiatrie (als Kunde) und habe dort dann Teile der Aromatherapie kennen gelernt.  
Vorweg: ich sehe es als Ergänzung an. Therapie + Psychopharmaka sind der Hauptaugenmerk.    
Was habe ich "getestet"?  
- Duftlappen mit Lavendel und Bergamotte (auf ein Stofftuch wurden die beiden Öle geträufelt).  *Wirkung:* leicht beruhigend, haben mir bei den Konzentrationübungen, wo ich mich an positive Momente/Orte "beamen" musste, sehr geholfen. Sie waren ein guter Katalysator. Nachts haben sie mich (vielleicht?) ein wenig vor zu schlimmen Träumen/unruhigen Schlaf bewahrt. Beruhigend war es auf jeden Fall.   
- Entspannungsbäder mit Mandelöl, Lavendel und Bergamotte.  *Wirkung:* volle Wellness  :Zwinker:  so toll war noch nie meine Haut. Entspannend ist für mich ein Vollbad sowieso und damit war es noch ein wenig mehr. Jetzt werde ich die Luxusvariante mit Honig und Sahne testen. Da war es ohne Honig und mit Milch.   
- Hand- und Fußmassage mit Lavendel, inkl. "Nestbau" 
Das wurde als letzter Versuch vor starken Beruigungsmittel gestartet (mein Wunsch, hatte in dem Moment starke Suizidgedanken und -bilder). Ich habe eine sehr gute bildliche Vorstellungskraft.  *Wirkung:* Es wurde mit der Fußmassage angefangen. Bereits bei dem 2. Fuß konnte ich mir vorstellen, wie die Angst und Bilder ausgestrichen wurden und durch den Nestbau (gerollte Handtücher) verhindert würde, dass die Angst+Bilder zurück können. Beim 2. Arm war ich komplett entspannt. Die leichte Gesichtsmassage war weiter sehr beruhigend, weil ich unter der warmen Decke lag und nur noch gedämpftes Licht um mich hatte(lag in meinem Bett). Danach konnte ich knapp 2h entspannt schlafen und somit für die nötige Distanz sorgen. Das hat mir einmal starke Hämmer erspart. Die Wirkung hat mich wirklich erstaunt. Danach ging es dann mit den Bildern und Gedanken. Die Nacht war auch halbwegs ok.    
Fortführen werde ich es mit den Entspannungsbädern und hin und wieder mal so ein Duftläppchen.

----------


## Justitia

Habe auch ein "Dufterlebnis".
Als Kind konnte ich Autofahren nicht gut vertragen. Mußte mich auch schon bei kurzen Strecken um die 20 Kilometer meist übergeben. 
Als ich 6 Jahre alt war, gab man mir den Tipp an 4711 (Kölnisch Wasser) zu schnuppern, wenn sich die Übelkeit bemerkbar macht. Es hat funktioniert. Übelkeit ging direkt zurück und ich mußte mich nicht übergeben. Ich weiß allerdings nicht welche Duftstoffe in 4711 da aktiv gewesen sind und ob ein anderer Duft die gleiche Wirkung gehabt hätte.

----------


## Patientenschubser

> ... Tipp an 4711 (Kölnisch Wasser) zu schnuppern, wenn sich die Übelkeit bemerkbar macht...

  
Ganz ernst. dann hätte ich ein Problem, es gibt wohl nichts dass ich weniger riechen kann als 4711.
Ein Kaugummi hilft in den meisten Fällen bei Übelkeit genauso gut.
Ich kenne das vom Fliegen, den meisten wird speiübel wenn sie die ersten paar Mal im Hubschrauber sitzten und der Pilot zeigt was er kann....

----------


## baesle

Naja 4711 da geht es mir so das ich mich eher davon übergeben muss...... Als Kind hat meine Omi städig so 4711 Tücher benutzt und ich wurde damit auch "erfrischt" nur leider wurde mir davon immer so sclecht oder ich hab Kpfschmerzen bekommen das ich bald das weite gesuct habe wenn ich die Tücher schon gesehen habe.  
dann sind die dinger bei uns mal zum glück einige jahre in vergessen geraten weil sie niemand mehr hatte.
bei mirr wurden sie wieder in erinnerung gerufen vor ein paar jahren als mein bruder (8 jahre jünger) mir mal so ein tuch dann noch auf mein frisch operiertes knie gelegt hat wel er dachte es sei ein desinfektionstuch. 
spätestens seitdem erlebnis hab ich von dem geruch und der 4711 aromatherapie genug.
Aber vielleicht haben sie dir ach geholfen wegen dem extremen geruch und alkohol vielleicht hat sich da einfach dein körper und gesit so abgelenkt das er nichtmehr an die übelkeit denken ko0nnte :-)
aber generell zum thema es gibt tatsächlich düfte die einen entspannen oder aufputschen usw. und die wirken auch aber nur in geringem maße sie sin jetzt nicht wie ein medikament oder antidepressiva. jeder kennt es ja  man kommt heim es riecht nach vanille und irgendwie ist man dann gut gelaunt :-)

----------


## Justitia

Also ich mag den Geruch von 4711 auch nicht gerne. Nur zum Spass würde ich da nicht dran schnüffeln.
Meiner Meinung nach haben auch Gerüche Einfluß auf das Wohlbefinden. Ich habe z.B. Lavendelblüten in einen Handschuhwaschlappen eingenäht und diesen unters Kopfkissen bei meinem bettlägerigen Vater gelegt. Ob und in wie weit sie auch therapeutisch was genutzt haben weiß ich nicht, geschadet haben sie aber wohl nicht, da der Geruch als angenehm empfunden wurde.

----------


## nightingale

Ich habe mich bisher zwar nur am Rande mit ätherischen Ölen und Aromatherapie befaßt, aber eines muß hier einmal klargestellt werden  :Smiley: : 
Es geht bei der Aromatherapie nicht einfach nur um den Duft, sondern um die Wirkung der reinen, ätherischen Öle . 
Die beruhen nicht einfach nur auf ihrem angenehmen Aroma; da sind viele Stoffe enthalten, die nachweislich Wirkungen auf den Körper haben ( auch negative wie z.B. Allergien und Krämpfe ). 
Google spuckt ja jede Menge zu dem Thema aus, ich würde z.B. einmal Eliane Zimmermann in die Suche eingeben. 
In vielen Krankenhäusern ( schulmedizinische meine ich, nicht anthroposophische ) sind Schwestern und Hebammen in Aromatherapie geschult und wenden diese erfolgreich z.B. in Sterbebegleitung und Geburtsthilfe an. 
Spokes Bericht über den Erfolg als ergänzende Maßnahme bestätigt das ja nur. 
Ich verwende z.B. auch gerne naturreines Lavendelöl auf Duftlappen im Schlafzimmer mit dem Erfolg, dann besser ( und vor allem auch durch - ) schlafen zu können. 
Ein Raumspray mit natürlichen Zitrusdüften hebt sofort die Stimmung ( und ist nicht zu vergleichen mit irgendwelchen synthetischen " Klosprays " aus dem Supermarkt ). 
Das z.B. Thymian und Eukalyptus gut bei Erkältungen wirken, ist wohl für niemanden etwas neues.
Das konzentrierte ätherische Öl davon in einer Salbe wirkt Wunder bei Schnupfen und Husten.

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Nightingale, 
um Dich ein klein wenig zu unterstützen, möchte ich ein Untersuchungsergebnis aus der Hirmforschung anführen : 
Die stärkste Hirntätigkeit bei Erinnerungsversuchen erfolgte bei Erinnerung, wenn sie mit Gerüchen verbunden waren. Die Erinnerung erfolgte praktisch sofort und mit allen gefühlsmäßigen Auswirkungen, die damals in Verbindung mit diesem Duft verbunden wurden. Der Duft von frisch gemähtem Gras mit Blumen erinnerte an die Kinderzeit, wenn man in den Ferien bei Oma und Opa auf dem Bauernhof beim Heumachen half.
Es ist sofort die kindliche Unbeschwertheit da, das Gefühl der wohlbehüteten Kinderzeit durch die Großeltern, was beim Heumachen so alles passierte etc pp.
Bei der Erinnerung durch Düfte gibt es in den entsprechenden Hirnregionen ein regelrechtes Feuerwerk der Neuronen ( oder was immer da sich erinnert). Das seltsame daran ist, das nicht nur das Hirn sich an Fakten erinnert, sondern auch der Körper (und Seele) wie er sich dabei gefühlt hat. es ist laut Untersuchungsergebnis die umfassenste Erinnerung, die man bisher festgestellt hat. Damit erklärt man auch die außerordentliche Gefühlsbelastung bei Düften, die man mit unangenehmen Erinnerungen in Verbindung bringt z. B. bei einem bestimmten Rasierwasser die fast verschüttete Erinnerung an eine Vergewaltigung. Im Moment der Duftauslösung der Erinnerung fühlen die betroffenben Frauen sofort und ohne Vorwarnung die Gefühle, die sie bei der Vergewaltigung hatten, bis hin zu den körperlichen Schmerzen, die dabei entstanden.
Was das nun mit der wohltuenden Wirkung von Duftstoffen hat ? Nun, ich stelle mir vor, wenn Düfte so stark auf den Menschen in seiner Gesamtheit einwirken, so wird auch Düfte geben, die Körper und Seele so positiv beeinflussen, dass man schon von einer gesundheitlichen Auswirkung sprechen kann.
Es heißt nicht umsonst, sich wohlfühlen ist ein Schritt zur Besserung ( von Krankheiten). Ein jeder kennt ja die Wirkung von Menthol- oder Pfefferminzduft : die Nase wird frei und der Hustenreiz gemildert. Das ist doch wohl ein eindeutiger Beweis, dass Düfte Auswirkungen auf die Gesundheit haben können.
Ich wage mir im Moment nicht vorzustellen, dass man allein mit Düften Krankheiten heilen kann, aber in bestimmten Bereichen wird man den Gesundungsprozess bestimmt positiv beeinflussen können. Ich finde, ob gesund oder krank, ein angenehmer Duft ist immer erfreulich und bekömmlich. Wie alles im Leben ist auch hier die Dosis entscheidend. 
Gruß 
katzograph

----------


## spokes

so ähnlich hatte mir das auch die Psychologin erklärt.

----------


## nightingale

Danke Katzograph für Deine Unterstützung  :Smiley:  !   

> Ein jeder kennt ja die Wirkung von Menthol- oder Pfefferminzduft : die Nase wird frei und der Hustenreiz gemildert. Das ist doch wohl ein eindeutiger Beweis, dass Düfte Auswirkungen auf die Gesundheit haben können.

 Da möchte ich auch gleich nocheinmal nachhaken:
Es ist nicht einfach nur der " Duft ", gerade bei den von Dir genannten Ölen.
Der Duft alleine ( z.B. bei synthetischen Duftölen ) reicht sicher häufig für die von Dir genannten psychischen Wirkungen aus. 
Nehmen wir mal Eukalyptus:
Da gibt es verschiedene Arten, die z.B. je nachdem verschieden hohe Anteile an Terpenen wie 1,8-Cineol ( Wiki fragen ) enthalten. 
1,8-Cineol ist ein erfolgreich verwendeter Wirkstoff in der Schulmedizin ( Gelomyrtol™, Soledum™ ) bei Lungen- und Nasenenebenhöhlenbeschwerden. 
Es wirkt nachweislich bakterizid. 
Und ja, diese Wirkung - wenn auch nicht so stark wie eine nach ausgeklügeltem Verfahren hergestellte Wirkstoffkapsel - entfalten auch die naturreinen ätherischen Öle in der richtigen Konzentration z.B. in Salben oder Inhalationen. 
Natürlich keine Ersatz von Cortison und Antibiotika bei Asthma und Lungenentzündung, aber eine Unterstützung .

----------


## katzograph

Hallo nightingale, 
nicht das wir uns da missverstehen. Im Duft sind es schon die Wirkstoffe selbst, die da wirken. Ich bin zwar keine große Leuchte in Chemie (hab ich schon in der Schule gehasst, das Fach), aber ich weiß, dass der Duft aus winzigsten Partikelchen des Wirkstoffes besteht. Entweder als kleinste Tröpfchen (Aerosole) oder in fester Form wie winzigste Staubteilchen. Was immer dann in der Nase passiert, es sind die Wirkstoffe selbst, die da die Wirkungen auslösen, kein ominöser Nebel von irgendwas.
Natürlich sind dabei die wirksamen Mengen sehr gering und sollten nach menschlichem Ermessen eigentlich weniger stark wirken, als wenn man die Stoffe einnimmt. Das sind dann ja größere Mengen, als im Duft gelöst. Trotzdem kann es im Einzelfall "nur" durch den Duft zu wesentlich stärkeren Reaktionen und Wirkungen kommen. Das ist das merkwürdige daran. Kann man auch noch nicht so richtig einschätzen, ist wissenschaftlich noch nicht abschließend geklärt. Aber man ist dran an diesem Phänomen.
Wie sehr der Duft in unser Leben eingreift, kann man vielleicht daran messen, wie viele Sprüche es in der Sprache dazu gibt : den kann ich nicht riechen (seine Chemie sagt  mir nicht zu), das stinkt mir, das habe ich in der Nase, ein gutes Essen muß auch gut duften.
Also sind wir uns einig, es sind die Stoffe, die da wirken, nicht nur der Duft. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## nightingale

Hallo katzograph, 
ja, da habe ich Dich wohl mißverstanden. 
Ich wollte halt den Unterschied zwischen einem synthetischen bzw. natruridentischen " Nur-Duft " und den naturreinen ätherischen Ölen darstellen. 
Mit manchem Zeug das man z.B. auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt billig ergattern kann ist nämlich keine wirkliche Aromatherapie durchführbar. 
Aber auch diese wirken angenehm auf unsere Psyche aus den von Dir o.g. Gründen.

----------


## Herbert K

Hallo, 
ich bin ein Mensch der Sinne und liebe 100% Naturreine ätherische Öle sehr.
Bei einigen Ölen kann ich sogar am Geruch erkennen ob sie 100% naturrein sind. 
Meine Favoriten: 
Bergamotte mit Vetiver um die Stimmung anzuheben und Kraft zu tanken.
Teebaum und Manuka bei Infektionen auf der Haut. 
Rosmarin bei geistiger Erschöpfung.
Weihrauch und Benzoe einfach so, verräuchert.
Sandelholz für die Bodylotion.
Rose für einen besonderen Anlass.
Wacholder ins Badewasser. 
Liebe Grüße,
Herbert

----------


## katzograph

@Herbert K 
Weihrauch, nur mal so? Du bist mir vielleicht einer. Hasch ist Dir wohl nicht fein genug?
Wenn ich in der Badewanne sitze, schütte ich den Wacholder lieber in den Badenden, habe ich mehr von.
Ansonsten, wenn jemand gerne Düfte um sich herum hat, bitte gerne. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------

